# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Pelcos

## Wind

Hi,

I want to buy some nice plecos(not those black ones). Ever saw them in one lfs but forgot where liao. Anyone know where got sell? Abt how much?

----------


## Simon

hi wind, u can try clementi blk 328, Gan or Qianhu.. price dependent on species

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 2/6/2002 11:12:48 AM 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I want to buy some nice plecos(not those black ones). Ever saw them in one lfs but forgot where liao. Anyone know where got sell? Abt how much?
> ----------------


Hi Wind ! which particular pleco u are looking for ? coz' there are alot of different type ! and price ranges from different species !, it can be 20 to few hundred bucks !. 
Is ur tank planted ? coz' there are several species that luv or freak out over plants ! [ :Grin: ]

Anyway there are several LFS that sell these fellow namely Tiong Bahru, Petmart, H2O, C328 etc. and FF that bring in these fellow are Qian Hu, Gan etc .

Give me a brief description of that pleco u're looking for and I'll see how I can be of help ! or u can check out 
www.planetcatfish.com 
Have Fun ! Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## coryfav

akoh, i'm thinking of getting one of those common black pleco for my 1.5ft planted tank. Think it's a good idea? TiongBahru has smaller-sized ones.

I now have 3 xiaojingling in there, but not sure if they're last for long. (Hope they'll settle the algae problem in there, before they rise to sainthood!)

I've a betta, normal &amp; albino neon tetras, albino cory and rasbora hengeli in that tank. So, SAE won't fit in there...[: :Smile: ] 

Thanks!

----------


## foxemty

Get a zebra[ :Grin: ] My favourite. I never like plecos until I saw the zebra pleco.

So far I believe for zebra, C328 is the cheapest but I believed thats bcos theirs are not wild caught but farm bred.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 2/6/2002 1:55:15 PM 
> 
> akoh, i'm thinking of getting one of those common black pleco for my 1.5ft planted tank. Think it's a good idea? TiongBahru has smaller-sized ones.
> 
> Thanks!
> ----------------


Hi coryfav ! don't waste ur $ on those " black fellow " , they eat and grow like nobody business ! and believe me u gonna have a hard time trying to dispose the joker later, I'm sure some will agreed !. So ! if u seriously thinking of picking up a pleco ! the choice would be L46 - Zebra Pleco or Imperial Pleco, it's beautiful fish and hot favourite among the pleco collector ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## kelstorm

akoh.. perhaps u can help him out on this area.. give him some examples on it.. coz u are the pleco expert leh.. hehehe

----------


## coryfav

akoh, actually i've been eyeing the zebra pleco for a long long time now![ :Grin: ] 

but my algae-problem tank is only 1.5ft. can meh?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 2/6/2002 4:04:10 PM 
> 
> akoh, actually i've been eyeing the zebra pleco for a long long time now![] 
> 
> but my algae-problem tank is only 1.5ft. can meh?
> ----------------


Coryfav ! Zebra should do okay ! but I doubt they'll clear ur algae prob. well ! alternatively u can check out the Twig Suckermouth catfish ( about 35 bucks ), they're known to luv algae ! they should do the job BUT ! I have to warn u - they're not as hardy as the Zebra, let me know if u need more input ! Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh
Safe Diving !

----------


## coryfav

akoh, too late lah! now i want the L046!!![:0] 

but now i know what Farlowella sp. is - Twig Suckermouth catfish? :Smile: 

i always thought L046 need big open space. hmm... :Wink:

----------


## Simon

fwoah... so fast

----------


## coryfav

simon, don't worry lah! since akoh said L046 may not solve my algae problem, i'm not going to torture the little fella in that small tank.

maybe in my 2ft tank?  :Razz:  lol!

i was reserving this dream boat for my 3ft tank. when i get it (the tank), if i get it...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 2/6/2002 4:36:47 PM 
> 
> akoh, too late lah! now i want the L046!!![:0] 
> 
> but now i know what Farlowella sp. is - Twig Suckermouth catfish?
> 
> i always thought L046 need big open space. hmm... 
> ----------------


Coryfav ! L46 ! no mistake lah ! 

There are several species that belongs to the farlowella family eg. Dwarf, giant , common twig etc they're all algae eater ! friendly to plant too ! , U should also check this species out ! they're just as interesting !.

Zebra don't need a big open space ! in fact they hide most of the time !. Cheers! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh
Fwoah ! Safe Diving !

----------


## Wind

Hi Akoh,


Looking for Zebra Pelco but saw it selling at 70 bucks few weeks back. Wat abt other type of pelco(those with broad head and gold dot on body)? Give me the price as a rough guide too. Thnaks alot

----------


## nizz

Hi Wind

The zebra pleco (or L46 as akoh wld refer to it as) shld cost abt $35 at c328 last time i was there. Got mine at $45 in tampines (the lau pan listed it as $75 but me regular...can't be bothered to go far far). Akoh wld prob be able to tell u where u can get it at a gd pr...i think...

&amp; he's also rite...they hide most of the time....

Gd luck...

Nizz





> ----------------
> On 2/6/2002 5:35:31 PM 
> 
> Hi Akoh,
> 
> 
> Looking for Zebra Pelco but saw it selling at 70 bucks few weeks back. Wat abt other type of pelco(those with broad head and gold dot on body)? Give me the price as a rough guide too. Thnaks alot
> ----------------

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 2/6/2002 5:35:31 PM 
> 
> Hi Akoh,
> 
> 
> Looking for Zebra Pelco but saw it selling at 70 bucks few weeks back. Wat abt other type of pelco(those with broad head and gold dot on body)? Give me the price as a rough guide too. Thnaks alot
> ----------------


Hi Wind ! the prices of L46 Zebra is in proportion to its size , So it can range from 35 to 90 bucks !. The one with the broad head and gold dots on its body is called a Gold nugget Pleco L18, L81, L85 or L177. Why ? the diff. in L number ? well ! its bcoz' they're found in four diff. rivers. The colour and size of the dots are diff.too !. I personally like the L177 bcoz' it has very broad yellow margin on its dorsal fin !. Price ranges from 35 to 50 bucks !. It's commonly available in most LFS or FF So ! if u're thinking of picking it up ! take ur time ! look around ! , have fun ! , Cheers ! [ :Grin: ]

Check out : www.planetcatfish.com for more info' 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 2/7/2002 12:23:07 AM 
> 
> Hi Wind
> 
> The zebra pleco (or L46 as akoh wld refer to it as) shld cost abt $35 at c328 last time i was there. Got mine at $45 in tampines (the lau pan listed it as $75 but me regular...can't be bothered to go far far). Akoh wld prob be able to tell u where u can get it at a gd pr...i think...
> 
> &amp;amp; he's also rite...they hide most of the time....
> 
> ...


Hi nizz! C328 selling L46 Zebra for 35 bucks ! how big ?, well ! must be juvenile !.

Wind ! at 35 bucks ! it's a good buy ! Cheers ![ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## Wind

Hi Akoh,


Thanks for your help. Just check the prices yesterday and they are selling it at $70 leh, double the price of $35. I think it is ridiculous  :Sad: . A few dollars more then its ok but double the price!!!! Need to look around some more. If there is anyone out there who can find cheaper source, pls let me know. Thanks

Rgds
Wind

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 2/7/2002 10:06:13 AM 
> 
> Hi Akoh,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help. Just check the prices yesterday and they are selling it at $70 leh, double the price of $35. I think it is ridiculous . A few dollars more then its ok but double the price!!!! Need to look around some more. If there is anyone out there who can find cheaper source, pls let me know. Thanks
> 
> Rgds
> ...


Hi Wind ! Gan and QH ! used to sell the smaller one for less than 50 bucks BUT ! I think they oreli ran out of stock !, anyway I'll update u once I have info' on Zebra ! Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## nizz

Hi Wind

I'll look out for u too. When i bought mine (zebra), they had the golden nugget as well ($45). Where r u staying btw?

Akoh: Yes, u r rite. They were juveniles.

Nizz





> ----------------
> On 2/7/2002 10:06:13 AM 
> 
> Hi Akoh,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help. Just check the prices yesterday and they are selling it at $70 leh, double the price of $35. I think it is ridiculous . A few dollars more then its ok but double the price!!!! Need to look around some more. If there is anyone out there who can find cheaper source, pls let me know. Thanks
> 
> Rgds
> ...

----------


## Simon

some of us, oso waiting for Gan's stock to come in.. I wanna breed zebra pleco [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Wind

I am staying in Sembawang now. Cheers.


All forumers,

Thanks for your help. Good day.

----------


## lsz

Zebra plecs are more omnivorous than herbivorous.thats one unique thing abt them

----------


## akoh

Ya ! &amp; they luv blood worm ! oishii ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh
Safe Diving !

----------


## coryfav

woah! went to b328 last evening to look at the L046.

yeah, L046 were really beautiful but L$$$ was S$70!!! the nuggets were S$50!!!

hmm, no wonder they've so many left... :Mad:  

well, at least my existing otos are working. :Smile:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 2/8/2002 9:35:39 AM 
> 
> woah! went to C328 last evening to look at the L046.
> 
> yeah, L046 were really beautiful but L$$$ was S$70!!! the nuggets were S$50!!!
> 
> hmm, no wonder they've so many left... 
> 
> ...


Coryfav ! understand there will be more shipments of Pleco ( inclusive of Zebra and gold nugget ) by June or July, prices should down by then ! so ! sit tight ! Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## kelstorm

akoh.. i saw one pleco that have a single yellow strip across its whole body.. any idea what is it?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 2/8/2002 11:20:48 AM 
> 
> akoh.. i saw one pleco that have a single yellow strip across its whole body.. any idea what is it?
> 
> ----------------


Kel ! single yellow strip across its whole body ! man ! this is new ! where u saw it ? what colour is the body ? .
If the yellow strip is on the dorsal fin and the body is green then it is L47 mango or magnum , if the yellow strip is on the dorsal fin and the body is black with yellow dots then it is L177 Iriri Gold Nugget, if there multiple yellow strips on a black body then it is Laser or flash, forgot the L no. oreli ![ :Grin: ] Cheers ! [ :Grin: ]

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## kelstorm

ok.. i check it out for u today after class.. i ask the boss what is it.. then post on the net.. 
Kelvin

----------


## kelstorm

Akoh, 
to keep L46 (zebra), does it need planted tank? but with it... the pleco always hide, then how to see it??? how is the maintenance for it? what are required for it?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 2/8/2002 1:36:35 PM 
> 
> Akoh, 
> to keep L46 (zebra), does it need planted tank? but with it... the pleco always hide, then how to see it??? how is the maintenance for it? what are required for it?
> 
> 
> ----------------


Kel ! planted or plain tank with drift woods is okay/fine for Zebra. Like U said they hide most of the time, the only time u can see them is during feeding !. Generally like all Suckermouth catfishes, zebra plecos are very hardy fishes. They luv highly oxidiated, slight drift current and ph of 6.5 to 7. Maintenance is no hassle ! just make sure u do weekly water change. 
If any of u ppl ! want to try and breed this fellow !, try this out ! it may work ! coz' I read this somewhere ! - use a 1" Dia. x 6 " length bamboo, split the bamboo into equal halves, next fasten the two back into position and attached a weight to each ends, sink it to " a quite corner " at the bottom of the tank. If the u're lucky and everything is right ! they'll breed and lay the egg in the bamboo !. Oh ! Yah ! I forgotten one very important point ! you need at least a general ratio of 6:1 ie. 6 male and 1 female. Please don't ask me all the " W " coz' this is what I 've read ! Have Fun ! Cheers ! 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## BFG

Hi guys n gals!
I'm a newbie here.This will b my 1st official question/suggestion.What if we could pool everyone orders n then purchase L46 in bulk from Gan's when he gets a new shipment in? It could b quite a saving on our own wallets.It will also saves us time hunting around Singapore 4 the elusive species at a lower price. :Smile: 


BFG
[email protected]

----------


## akoh

BFG ! I'm in ! Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## kelstorm

akoh.. i found out what the fish is.. it is not a suckerfish aka pleco.. it like a catfish.. sigh.. sorry for the wrong or false hope.. 
[ :Knockout: ]

----------


## Wind

Count me in as well. Thanks.

----------


## BFG

Hi!

I was hoping if there r regular customer of Gan's, maybe can slow talk to him.Even if can't get special price maybe can set aside a number of L46 4 us.Easier 4 all of us.No need to disturb him everytime we visit him n ask whether he got any L46.

Happy Chinese New Year!!!! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

BFG
[email protected]

----------


## GAN AQUARIUM FISH FARM

Wind, BFG and others interested in L46. Thankyou for your interest. As L46 is a seasonal fish, we regret to tell you guys that they will only be available from us for the next season (?April?). Meanwhile, for those who can't wait, it is recommended that you purchase our available stocks: L134, L248, LDA 33, L177, L81, L128 are all nice and petite sized plecos which will not outgrow your tanks. As for prices, I think Akoh (our pleco guru) will agree with me that our prices are already rock bottom. For example, apart from the Imperial Zebras, L128 was going at $70 in LFS, we're selling them for 40 only. Please visit us @ LCK Plot 180 Neo Tiew Lane 2 with your ANG PAO. There are more plecos under our roof than any LFS ****We're open through CNY***

----------


## BFG

Hello.

Gan aquarium fish farm.When u say next season April, do u mean next year April?[:0] [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 2/11/2002 8:02:03 PM 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Gan aquarium fish farm.When u say next season April, do u mean next year April?[:0] []
> 
> ----------------


BFG !, I was with Gan yesterday and understand Zebra Pleco shipment should be " in " sometime in June or July, I'll update u guys ! Cheers [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## coryfav

hi, saw a "spotted, greenish" pleco in b328 earlier this week.
quoted $50 for it.
anyone else seen it? very interested to know what type.
tks!
p.s. - looked a tiny bit like my corydoras similis![ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 2/20/2002 12:10:11 PM 
> 
> hi, saw a &amp;quot;spotted, greenish&amp;quot; pleco in b328 earlier this week.
> quoted $50 for it.
> anyone else seen it? very interested to know what type.
> tks!
> p.s. - looked a tiny bit like my corydoras similis![] 
> ----------------


Coryfav ! it's a L200, Lemon Spotted Green Pleco, how big is it ? , Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## coryfav

akoh, they're about 2inch, if my memory still functioning right...[ :Grin: ] 
tks, something else to eye... :Smile:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 2/20/2002 1:52:46 PM 
> 
> akoh, they're about 2inch, if my memory still functioning right...[] 
> tks, something else to eye... 
> ----------------


Coryfav ! 50 bucks ! quite x for 2" , check out Gan FF, he might have some balance from last shipment, think he's asking for below 50 bucks, have fun ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## coryfav

akoh,
am aware the price is pretty steep, that's why that day left the place only with an internal filter.[ :Grin: ] 
yah, plan to go to Gan's one fine day. but no immediately cos need to make space. maybe by the time L46 stock comes in... :Evil:  
i know go there sure to become backrupt. :Wink:  everything also want![:0]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 2/20/2002 2:14:45 PM 
> i know go there sure to become backrupt. everything also want![:0] 
> ----------------


Yah ! moi oso say ! everything oso want ! [ :Grin: ] keekeekeekee 

Akoh
Safe Diving !

----------


## ikan

Guys, you are so lucky. Last time I visited Singapore I took lots of catfish picture. Here where I live L46 Zebra cost around $500. LAst week a crazy guy advertised a pair for $2,200. They are not on the legal import list in oz. I got L01 (looks like gibbiceps) and I paid $200 for 4 and that is half retail price. And juvenile peppermint catfish cost $50 (locally bred), wild gold pleco cost $1000. 
I can only dream of having zebra plecos. APparently they being considered by the government to be included on the import list. 
You can buy chewing gum there, we can't buy plecos here. Hehehe. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

where u stay, ikan?? i think u buy from singapore and import it over.. it might be cheaper.. hehehe

----------


## BFG

Hello Akoh!

Phew!Glad u inform me.Now just have 2 sit tight awaiting the arrival of the elusive species.U should have seen the face of my colleague at work when I told them that maybe they have 2 wait until next year![:0] [:0] [:0] 
1 question.Does Gan accept reservation?
Scared someone may take up all at 1 go!

Anyway, thanks Akoh!!
[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

Ikan ! 500 bucks for Zebra and 1000 bucks for gold nugget ! man !, also heard that a Royal Panaque can fetch 1000 to 2000 bucks ! in oz man ! that's far out ! [:0] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## akoh

Hi BFG ! by April/May timeframe we shld be able to see some other interesting species coming in too !. 
As regards to making reservation ( i.e thru' phone ) I reckon it's better to be there to select ur fish !, don't worry lah ! Qian Hu also bring in these fellow so ! should have enough to go round ! SO ! STAY TUNE IN ! coz' GAN usually update AQ on his latest shipment ! Cheers [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving ! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

BFG, not to worry.. a few of us is oso waiting for Gan's zebra pleco too

----------


## LeAnne

his from Australia.. "OZ" sounds like aust  :Smile: 




> ----------------
> On 2/20/2002 9:07:36 PM 
> 
> where u stay, ikan?? i think u buy from singapore and import it over.. it might be cheaper.. hehehe
> ----------------

----------


## bentan

Hi akoh.

I saw a pleco at C328 today. it's small and the body is light olive green in color with abit of small spots...especially at the front half of the body.

What is the name of this pleco?

thanks

----------


## akoh

bentan ! it's a L200, Lemon Spotted Green Pleco, cheers  :Smile:  

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## coryfav

bentan, same ones i saw days ago! very nice, right? $50 each, maybe that's why they're still there.
[ :Grin: ] 

akoh, my colleague who's the one who brought my attention to these L200, said the picture in the web looked different. said b328's looked nicer!

maybe you can drop by there, take a look, and maybe end up buying a few! lol![ :Grin: ]

----------


## bentan

ya...L200 is beautiful coryfav...

n ur rite...50 bucks!

they look cute when small huh...but the adults frm website pics arent tt nice anymore...

zebra plecos still rulez

 :Evil:

----------


## akoh

Coryfav ! no lah ! I oreli have 3 pcs of L200.
Oh ! Yah ! before I forget ! there is another pleco which is very similar to L200 ! it's L128 - " Small spotted cat " !. L128 is darker green and the spots are light blue in colour, hence it's more X than L200. Look like I have to make a trip to C328 to confirm ! will update u ppl. 

bentan ! The adults are just as nice ! my 6" L200 is just as nice as the 3" ones !, the growth rate for L200 is relatively quite slow, so check it out ! , Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## akoh

Hi Ppl !, I was at Gan this afternnon and noticed he have some L128 !. He is asking for 50 bucks for a 1.5" to 2" fish ! beli reasonable coz' I paid 120 for a " wild caught " fish about 1.5 yr ago ! , check it out ! 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------

